# Adding a new sound card in place of onboard



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a motherboard with onboard graphics AND sound and use a 4K TV as a monitor. I connect to the TV by HDMI which carries the sound and graphics obviously.
I am contemplating getting an external sound card to bolster the dead onboard sound but cannot get my head around how the sound is going to get to my 4K TV? Because the sound card will be external (with RCA plugs for the sound output) the sound is NOT going down the HDMI cable which will still be carrying the video from onboard graphics....
How will I get sound and video to the TV?
I hope someone has done this and can please inform me....
Thanks in anticipation.... :smile:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The digital audio output that is being transmitted to the tv via the hdmi connection IS NOT coming from the motherboard's dead on-board sound controller/processor. It is coming from the (on board) sound controller/processor of your on-board graphics processor. If you expand the sound controllers section of Device Manager, you will see the dead on board sound controller AND the digital audio controller of your graphics processor listed separately. For example, if Intel HD (or UHD) graphics is your on board graphics controller, you'll also see Intel (digital) audio under the sound controllers section. The same applies to Nvidia and AMD graphics processors. If all you want is to send audio to the tv (via hdmi), then you don't need an additional sound card.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for your repy 

I've had my computer about 6 years. About a year ago the sound died. Having laptops and an iPad etc I haven't bothered with it apart from experimenting with getting the sound back. If I remember there has only ever been one sound "card" and it's still there except, if I enable it, I get 4 of 5 "hangs" a day. I even tried Bluetooth--- no sound 
I assumed I could just add a sound card and I would be good. I just don't know if I can get the sound to output to HDMI? I must have sound as part of the Realtek video processor???? All the sound cards I see on eBay have separate output plugs for the sound? Sorry, off to babysit. If you need more infor please say and I will "see" "work out" anything later   
TIA


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You already have sound going to the tv via hdmi. You don't need another sound card, unless there's a problem with the current setup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> About a year ago the sound died.... if I enable it, I get 4 of 5 "hangs" a day


 You probably just need to install the right driver from the Computer/Motherboard Manufacturers Driver download page. 
But as stated, if you want sound via HDMI, you _already_ have it, you just have to select it as a playback device under *Control Panel/Sound/Playback.* It will probably list your TV.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

I've uploaded my Device Manager display as you see - there are Intel Graphics and Sound. I disabled the sound in an effort to get Bluetooth working. The BT earphones worked PERFECTLY for 2 days but I can no longer get them to work and I hadn't changed anything. Working 2 days not working the next time I switched on. I assumed all my troubles originated from the dead sound processor. Thinking about getting a SOUND BLASTER SB1550 but am worried how to get the sound output to my HDMI. The sound Blaster has inputs AND outputs but no indication how to get the output on my HDMI cable????
Again, thanks for your reply 
TIA
Edit:- WOW, lots of replies.  No I don't get sound to my TV This stopped about a year ago. I have attempted to update my drivers MANY times.... Windows always says my drivers are optimum. I also have uninstalled my drivers (all sound and BT drivers) and rescaned several times to no avail. I have googled my problem and tried ALL the proposed "fixes". I'm willing to try anything but nothing has worked so far. I WAS a analyst/programmer on a mainframe so am somewhat computer literate, no expert on Windows 10 PCs but not a total newbie 
I accept it's probably that my sound processor is dud! I'm happy to buy another but don't know where I stand getting sound from my sound card to my HDMI to the TV....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> select it as a playback device under Control Panel/Sound/Playback.


 First, Enable the Intel Display Audio in Device Manager, then select that in the Control Panel.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Spunk, thanks for your reply 

I have been trying "things" for weeks, and really want it to work, so please bear with me. I've probably tried what you suggest but am willing to try it again 
I've enabled the Intel Display Audio in DM but when I action Control Panel/Sound/Playback there isn't an option to "activate" as such. I HAVE made it the "default" device but that doesn't cause the sound to work. When I select "Test" I get the error "Failed to play test tone". I have done almost everything I can imagine, not once but MANY times. I get the "Failed to play test tone" with AirPods, 2 different sets of BT earphones and 3 different BT speakers. I've tried corded earphones into the plugs on my desktop. I've also tried a USB sound device and corded earphones. To cause further confusion ONE set of BT earphones worked PERFECTLY for 2 days then not again after switch on on day 3.
I forgot to mention... Every now and then I get very mechanical "beeps" from the actual motherboard (not from the TV/monitor). I've taken these sounds as a warning that the sound processor has failed? Hence I am forced to consider a separate PCIe sound card and hence the problem of getting sound on/to HDMI....
Like I said - I've tried everything. I just want to see now if a separate sound card will work except I can't see how the sound is going to get from this card to my monitor/TV? As a last resort I will even try speakers to the separate sound card. I just wanted to know my options to get sound to my monitor/TV.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

With the tv connected via hdmi, go to the sound control panel and set Intel Audio as the default playback device. Next, click the volume icon in the tray. Your TV should appear as the playback device in use and should be getting sound via the hdmi. Try streaming a video from a browser, say via YouTube. The Intel audio device WON'T send audio to your Bluetooth devices, it will only send audio out through the hdmi connection to the tv. I don't know of any sound card that has hdmi output. How you get sound from the sound card to the tv depends on the output options the card has and the input options the tv has. There is, however, no reason why the Intel audio sound controller wouldn't send audio to the tv via hdmi. I bet there's just a setting in place preventing this. Click the volume icon in the system tray, what do you see?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Stancestans, thanks for your reply 

Did exactly as you suggested - no sound from YouTube video. For the previous 5 years this had worked. About a year ago the sound processor DIED.
The corded earphones, the USB sound device, the AirPods, the BT earphones and Speakers are a recent attempt to get sound in the last couple of weeks.

So you're confirming that there isn't a normal way to get a separate sound card to output to the HDMI. So my only option now is to get a separate sound card and plug external speakers to it? :sad:

TIA


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

louwin said:


> Stancestans, thanks for your reply
> 
> Did exactly as you suggested - no sound from YouTube video. For the previous 5 years this had worked. About a year ago the sound processor DIED.
> The corded earphones, the USB sound device, the AirPods, the BT earphones and Speakers are a recent attempt to get sound in the last couple of weeks.
> ...


Like I said, I haven't yet seen or heard of a sound card that has hdmi output. Also, the sound card that died has nothing to do with the Intel audio sound controller (which sends audio to your TV via hdmi), which is why I insist you should be getting sound on the tv via hdmi IF the tv is selected as the output/playback device. Why don't you post a screenshot of what appears when you click the volume icon in the tray? What other sound inputs does the tv have?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Again.... 

Like I said, I haven't had sound (except for a couple of days on my BT Earphones) for a year. I REALLY want this to work :smile::smile::smile:
Did what you said (played YouTube - no sound) and have included a composite jpg of the sound, DM AND the volume. If there is ANYTHING else you want that will help - please ask.... :thumb::smile:
Midnight, so off to bed


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Excuse me for asking the obvious, do you have powered speakers hooked up to the rear audio port of the computer? Have you tested with another set of speakers? or with Wired Headphones thru the speaker jack?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

No speakers (apart from the recent BT speakers) at all plugged into the computer or TV. The computer has audio and mic connections in front and a slew of audio plugs in the back, ALL empty. :banghead:
The TV is wall mounted with the incoming hdmi and power plugs - 49” 4K TV that worked perfectly with sound for about five years prior....
Yes I HAVE tested with wired earphones, wired speaker and a cheap and nasty USB sound dongle AND lots of BT devices too


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> No speakers (apart from the recent BT speakers) at all plugged into the computer or TV..... TV that worked perfectly with sound for about five years prior...


 And where was the sound coming out of when it was working perfectly?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing had changed in six years until recently when I tried to get sound from BT devices. Except for adding hard discs internally and externally, nothing has changed.
I bought the computer about 6 years ago and it worked PERFECTLY for about 5 years. About a year ago the sound started failing. It would work then next day not work then next day it would work again. Nothing had changed except Windows 10 kept updating. As it was failing I was annoyed and tried to fix it....
But, I had lots of other devices, laptops, iPad, iPhone, media players etc so I just moved on. My desktop became my download and storage system and I shared files with my media players so sound was not important. Recently I tried to get sound back, it remained silent.... So I tried various Bluetooth devices, one worked for a couple of days. During the six years - nothing changed - 5 years it worked - one year it didn't....
Looks like my only option now is a separate sound card and external speakers????


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing strange though.... On the last attached composite picture, the connection is shown as HDMI 3 but in fact it is on HDMI 1!!!! Swithching to HDMI 3 on the TV comes up with "No Signal" :hide:
But, even this has not changed in the last 6 years....


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> And where was the sound coming out of when it was working perfectly?


Out of the TV. That was the only sound device in my computer room, until recently....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Switch the HDMI cable to the TV to HDMI 3 on the back of the TV. Switch the input of the TV to HDMI 3.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Switch the HDMI cable to the TV to HDMI 3 on the back of the TV. Switch the input of the TV to HDMI 3.


I was REALLY really hopeful but, sorry to say, it made no difference.

I tried YouTube, VLC, Windows Media Player and Irfanview they ALL remained painfully silent :sad::sad::sad:

I've ordered a PCIe Sound Card from Amazon but it won't be here till the end of the first week in June....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go into the TV's Menu. There is a setting for Audio. (check your manual) See if that has a setting for sound from HDMI or some such.
Ordering a Sound Card for your computer is a good idea, but you need a set of powered speakers to play sound out of your computer unless you are using an HDMI to TV setup, Which will not go thru your new Sound Card


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

I went into the TV Menu then to Sound.... There are options for Bass, Balance, PCM, SPDIF etc but nothing for HDMI etc. There was a section for HDMI but it only had CEC and 4K settings. But remember, worked for 5 years then slowly DIED - not changes were made to settings etc....


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

louwin said:


> I went into the TV Menu then to Sound.... There are options for Bass, Balance, PCM, SPDIF etc but nothing for HDMI etc. There was a section for HDMI but it only had CEC and 4K settings. But remember, worked for 5 years then slowly DIED - not changes were made to settings etc....


Hello louwin, I may be able to help.
Since you have already purchased a sound card which one did you get? Does it have SPDIF out? If it doesn't let me know the make and model of your TV along with your sound card and I can tell if it will work and what is your best option. 

As far as not installing the sound card and trying to get the onboard sound to work. 
First, have you tried the "troubleshoot sound problems"? If not right click on your speaker icon on the toolbar and select that option and follow the prompts. 
You might also check to ensure all the cables inside the computer are connected properly. This also includes checking to make sure your video card is properly connected (unless you are using video directly from the MB). Also check your HDMI cable and make sure that it's connected properly on both ends. One thing is your HDMI cable may only be bad enough to where it transmits video just fine but not audio, I'd try replacing that with a new one cause you never know.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Madmaxneo, Thanks for your reply.
Just a cheap one off Amazon and no it doesn't have SPDIF. This is it....
"A ADWITS PCIe 3D Stereo Sound Card with CMedia CMI8738 Audio Chip，PCI Expresss 1x to 5.1CH Internal Sound Card for Windows XP Vista 7/8 / 10/2000, Black"
Yes, I've tried EVERYTHING. And I have also tried a different HDMI cable to a different port on the TV.... HDMI1 to HDMI3 and back to HDMI1. Onboard graphics AND sound.....
I'm fairly resigned to using external speaker(s?) when the sound card comes.... I will try my Bluetooth earphones and speakers as I am attracted to the wireless facility. Hopefully I will just upgrade to a new desktop in the future. My current 6 year old desktop was top of the range and things haven't got much better or faster so I hesitate. Especially since the modern cases (and motherboards) don't support all the HDDs (internal and external) I have. 
And yes i've done all the tests etc with no success. My sound processor is DEAD!


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

louwin said:


> Hi Madmaxneo, Thanks for your reply.
> Just a cheap one off Amazon and no it doesn't have SPDIF. This is it....
> "A ADWITS PCIe 3D Stereo Sound Card with CMedia CMI8738 Audio Chip，PCI Expresss 1x to 5.1CH Internal Sound Card for Windows XP Vista 7/8 / 10/2000, Black"
> Yes, I've tried EVERYTHING. And I have also tried a different HDMI cable to a different port on the TV.... HDMI1 to HDMI3 and back to HDMI1. Onboard graphics AND sound.....
> ...


My current system was top of the line in 2014. I built it and it is an i7 4930k on an Asus Rampage IV Black Ed MB. It still kicks some serious *** today but I am upgrading here soon. Everything on it works pretty decently (except for one minor issue which is why I am upgrading). 

A couple of things it looks like you missed:

1. What TV make and model do you have?

2. Did you try the "troubleshoot sound problems"? If not right click on your speaker icon on the toolbar and select that option and follow the prompts. If there is an issue within the software or hardware the troubleshooter will find it. If it doesn't find an issue then it is probably not the sound device itself or the driver. 

I had an issue a while back that is somewhat similar to yours, but I also have a sound card installed so my troubleshooting and resolution was completely different. 

3. Another thing you may try is going into the properties where you have the sound card selected as the default device and make sure you have "Use this device" selected.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I'm fairly resigned to using external speaker(s?)


 If you use Speakers, you probably can use your onboard sound. Not for the TV, but for the computer.


----------



## Fred Knurke (Apr 27, 2011)

What about using SPDIF from the computer to a DAC to the TV? You can buy a DAC on the bay for around $30 to $50. The signal from your computer will come out of the DAC as analog stereo on two RCA plugs or 3.5mm plug, some have optical.


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Madmaxneo said:


> Did you try the "troubleshoot sound problems"?


Yes I've tried EVERYTHING 5 or 6 times in all combinations.

I've tried speakers, earphones, USB sound devices into various sound plugs into my desktop. I've tried Bluetooth speakers(4 different ones), earphones(2 sets)... etc I've come to the enescapeable conclusion my onboard sound processor is DEAD!!!! That's why I'm now pursueing the separate sound card solution. I wanted to see if there was anyway I could get the separate sound card to send the audio on the HDMI connection to the 4K 49inch TV that I use as a monitor.... Am now accepting I will have to use external speakers. Am awaiting a sound card from Amazon....


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> If you use Speakers, you probably can use your onboard sound. Not for the TV, but for the computer.


No, I don't use speakers at the moment. I never have except as a test. I wanted to try to use the TV speakers hence the question if I could somehow route the sound card audio to the TV speakers?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Fred Knurke said:


> What about using SPDIF from the computer to a DAC to the TV? You can buy a DAC on the bay for around $30 to $50. The signal from your computer will come out of the DAC as analog stereo on two RCA plugs or 3.5mm plug, some have optical.


AFAIK there is NO setting on my TV/monitor to take video from my onboard graphics card through HDMI and sound from another source. I can take video via HDMI and sound to external speaker(s) but not video from graphics and sound from card to TV/monitor....


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What's the tv's make and model?


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

louwin said:


> Yes I've tried EVERYTHING 5 or 6 times in all combinations.
> 
> I've tried speakers, earphones, USB sound devices into various sound plugs into my desktop. I've tried Bluetooth speakers(4 different ones), earphones(2 sets)... etc I've come to the enescapeable conclusion my onboard sound processor is DEAD!!!! That's why I'm now pursueing the separate sound card solution. I wanted to see if there was anyway I could get the separate sound card to send the audio on the HDMI connection to the 4K 49inch TV that I use as a monitor.... Am now accepting I will have to use external speakers. Am awaiting a sound card from Amazon....


I didn't ask if you tried different sound devices. I asked if you tried the "sound troubleshooter" option in windows. Trying different sound devices (like you mention above) is not going to help at all if you have an issue in your system. I can only assume you haven't tried this so I will post instructions on how to do it.

Please try the following:
1. Right click on the speaker icon on your toolbar
2. Click on "Troubleshoot sound problems"
3. Click on "Intel Display Audio", or the proper name of the device you are trying to get sound out of.
4. Click "Next" and wait/follow the prompts.
5. Update us on the results.

EDIT: Do you have more than one HDMI output on your computer?


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I have done this a number of times but included it FYI....

Audio services not responding...... ALL "Issues not present"

Only one HDMI on desktop - 4 on TV

The TV is a Kogan 49" 4K TV, don't know the model....


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Stancestans said:


> What's the tv's make and model?


Found the model....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Audio services not responding.


Press the *Windows *key*+R* in the Run box type 
*Services.msc* and press Enter. Scroll down to the *Windows Audio *service and double click it. Make sure the service is *Started *and set to *Automatic*


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

Done this a few times before but did it again to conform to your suggestion

The Windows Audio is "Running" & "Automatic".... Is this good enough?

I DID a "Troubleshoot" Before and After still "Audio services not responding" and all details as previous posting....


----------



## louwin (Jan 3, 2010)

The sound card arrived! Loaded the driver and powered up - All working so this thread is now moot....
Thanks for your help :smile::dance:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted! please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top


----------

